# Der Actimel Student



## PeriBelgium (28. September 2009)

Seit längerem läuft einer der nervigsten Werbung seit Jahren, dabei dacht ich diese Autofensterwechler Firma sei schlimm, aber nein, es ist der dieser Student, der bei einer Studie zu diesem Produkt mit gemacht. Ja und sich dank dies Yoghurts Spitzenmässig fühlt. So gesehn war im Actimel Werbung immer richtig nervig, aber dieser Pseudostudent, da kriegt man echt öhm keine Ahnung, man wird echt sauer. Weil erstens dieses Produkt überteuert ist und jeder blöde andere Yoghurt genau so gut ist und wesentlich weniger kostet. Ne also wenn ich die Werbung seh, krieg ich echt die Krise im Moment.
Was denkt darüber, verehrt vielleicht auch dieses Produkt, seit genauso genervt davon?


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2009)

werbung is nunmal werbung und keiner wirds darin sagen "jeder 19c Joghurt tuts au"

tatsache is... seit Ich die scheiße sauf hab ich keine Blähungen mehr xD


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> seit Ich die scheiße sauf hab ich keine Blähungen mehr xD


ich streu auch täglich anti-elefanten-granulat über mein beet und ich hab keine elefantenspuren im beet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (28. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich streu auch täglich anti-elefanten-granulat über mein beet und ich hab keine elefantenspuren im beet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is nicht wahr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Macht der Werbung! Ich kauf auch noch immer den Billig Joghurt, den billig Käse, die Billig Salami udn ich lebe noch immer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. September 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> [...] und jeder blöde andere Yoghurt genau so gut ist [...]


Nein, denn aus zahlreichen Studien geht hervor, dass Actimel bei täglichem Verzehr wichtige Abwehrfunktionen bzw. -parameter im menschlichen Organismus unterstützt und so die Abwehrkräfte aktiviert. Der Student lügt doch nicht ... ! Obwohl der nach dem kräftigen Schluck Actimel wirklich zu tun hatte, dann noch zu sagen, dass das Zeugs gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_wtf lese ich immer bei Organismus , Org****s_


----------



## RomanGV1 (28. September 2009)

Der Actimel Student..sagt mal ist der eigendlich echt?
(ja ich meine die frage ernst^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Ich find die neue Becel Werbung um ein vielfaches schlimmer..
Dieser Typ am Ende "HIHIHIHIHIHIH" woah..


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Gnahaha xDD


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich streu auch täglich anti-elefanten-granulat über mein beet und ich hab keine elefantenspuren im beet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welche deutsche Werbung ist denn mal nicht einfach nur zum wegrennen? Sonstwo auf der Welt versucht man wenigstens noch lustig zu sein, hier ist alles schnarch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

für Geld würd ich den scheiß auch machen :/


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

eine werbung kann mich nicht von einem produkt überzeugen. ich kann mich an den tag nicht erinnern, an dem ich das letzte mal einen werbeblock vollständig verfolgte. demach kann ich aufgrund eines werbespots kaum genervt sein.


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

Es ist nur Werbung. Der sinn einer Werbung ist ein Produkt bekannt zu machen und dafür zu sorgen, dass die Leute es Kaufen. Oder wie ich es auch sehr gerne nenne: "Sche**se mit Zucker bestreuen."
Ausserdem für was sind Werbepausen in Filmen gut? Man kann auf s Klo gehen, oder sich was zu Trinken / Essen holen oder schnell ein wenig im Internet herum surfen.

Schlussendlich ist es ja immer noch deine Entscheidung ob du jetzt Actimel, ein fast gleichwertiges aber billigeres Produkt oder gar nicht kaufst.
Ich meine ich habe auch die Wahl ob ich mit eine Desingerhose für 150 Euro kaufe, die künstlich "alt" gemacht wurde oder ob ich mir eine Hose für 30 Euro kaufe die genau so gut ist und mit der Zeit auch "alt" aussieht.


----------



## Winipek (28. September 2009)

Also ich finde den "guten Mann" auch nicht sonderlich glaubwürdig...aber die Carglass-Werbung ist immer noch meine Nr.1, was schlechte Werbung betrifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das fing mit schlechter Radiowerbung an und verbesserte sich auch nicht im TV. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun gut, man hat auch so erreicht, dass über ein Produkt gesprochen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bei mir löst es eher den umgekehrten Schluss aus ...boykotieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

Würde Actimel tatsächlich wesentlich die Abwehrkräfte beeinflussen wäre es ein Medikament und müsste auch als solches gekennzeichnet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die wichtigsten Wörter in dem Spot sind _renommiert _(ungeschützter Begriff, kann keiner widerlegen) und _kann_ die Abwehrkräfte erhöhen (oder eben auch nicht)

Ich finde außerdem,  man sollte mal eine wissenschaftliche Studie an einer renommierten andalusischen Universität durchführen, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass eine Actimelflasche nach dem tragen und öffnen einer Sporttasche genauso super akkurat darin liegt wie in dem Spot.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> lustiger text


du sack warum musst du immer texte schreiben bei denen ich anfangen muss zu lachen das is so unfair XD


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Sagrotan schießt momentan auch den Vogel ab.
"Tötet 99,9% Bakterien und auch den Schweinegrippe Erreger!"


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

ja das ist mit abstand das geilste überhaupt XDDD


----------



## Lillyan (28. September 2009)

"Die mit dem roten Stuhl" finde ich schlimmer, weil ich mich jedes mal frage, wer diesen Spruch durchgelassen hat und ob der Schaffer der Werbung wirklich so dermaßen naiv war. Ich meine, er bleibt einem zwar im Kopf, aber wenn ich an so einem Möbelhaus vorbeifahre denk ich nicht "Wooooow, da sind die mit den blutenden Hämorrhoiden, da muss ich unbedingt hin".

Die Actimel-Werbung finde ich gar nicht mal schlimm, was auch daran liegen mag, dass ich Actimel rein geschmacklich einfach mag... und an die Carglaswerbung kann ich mich nicht mal erinnern :>


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> "Die mit dem roten Stuhl" finde ich schlimmer, weil ich mich jedes mal frage, wer diesen Spruch durchgelassen hat und ob der Schaffer der Werbung wirklich so dermaßen naiv war. Ich meine, er bleibt einem zwar im Kopf, aber wenn ich an so einem Möbelhaus vorbeifahre denk ich nicht "Wooooow, da sind die mit den blutenden Hämorrhoiden, da muss ich unbedingt hin".



Vielleicht ist der Spruch ja auch von dem Fischer selber, weil ich denke dabei auch immer an..naja Exkremente.


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

Mein Favorit was doofe Werbung anbelangt ist eine für eine Vaginalcreme.
Ist halt so ne Typische Werbung, hilft gegen Trockenheit im Vaginalbereich bla bla bla. Aber das beste ist am Schluss. Steht da so ne Apothekerin und hinter ihr so Total angepisst ein Apotheker.
Sie sagt: "xyz Creme, von Frauen für Frauen" und dann der Kerl so: "Wieder mal nur für Frauen". Ich hab mich so weggeschmissen als ich das gesehen habe. Was will der bitteschön mit so einer Creme? Denkt er, dass das auch bei spröden Lippen hilft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Naja spröde Lippen..ach lassen wir das.

Aber ich kenn die garnet,hast du da vllt nen Youtube Link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

oh gott ich verreck vor lachen XD


----------



## dalai (28. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Mein Favorit was doofe Werbung anbelangt ist eine für eine Vaginalcreme.
> Ist halt so ne Typische Werbung, hilft gegen Trockenheit im Vaginalbereich bla bla bla. Aber das beste ist am Schluss. Steht da so ne Apothekerin und hinter ihr so Total angepisst ein Apotheker.
> Sie sagt: "xyz Creme, von Frauen für Frauen" und dann der Kerl so: "Wieder mal nur für Frauen". Ich hab mich so weggeschmissen als ich das gesehen habe. Was will der bitteschön mit so einer Creme? Denkt er, dass das auch bei spröden Lippen hilft.
> 
> ...


Das hilft sicher auch gegen trockene Lippen, können wir ja durch den Actimel Student testen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

Haha ich habe es gefunden. Zwar nicht auf Youtube sondern direkt auf der Seite des Herstellers.
http://www.gynofit.ch/tv-spots.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Hahaha..Weltklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit Danke Alion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Haha ich habe es gefunden. Zwar nicht auf Youtube sondern direkt auf der Seite des Herstellers.
> http://www.gynofit.ch/tv-spots.html
> 
> 
> ...




rofl danke.

Frauen werden echt immer und über all bevorzugt.
Es wird Zeit für die erste Vaginalcreme für Männer!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

Ich nutze das mal und verlinke zwei all Time classics



und


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

hat eigendlich schon jemand saitenbacher erwähnt... der brüller schlechthin


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Actimel ist die grösste Lüge die momentan im Supermarkt verkauft wird.

Klar sagen die viel von ihren Studien aber jeder andere Joghurt ist genau so effektiv und ist sogar mehr drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Actimel sind keine anderen Inhaltsstoffe drin als in einem anderen Joghurt aber werft euer Geld ruhig zum Fenster raus.

Ist doch genauso wie mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln ala L-Carnitin, die angeblich schlank machen oder die Leistung erhöht. Die Dinger bauen nur etwas auf ---> Den Geldbeutel des Herstellers.
Klar gibts auch da Studien aber habter mal die Teilnehmer gesehen ? Hochleistungssportler sind das und da wirkt es ein wenig. Die meisten Stoffe werden eh durch die Magensäure bereits zerstört aber die meisten interessiert das nicht.

Vor allem Fitnessbegeisterte schlucken derartiges Zeug wie bekloppt. 

Ansonsten sind neben Actimel noch meine Favouriten :

- Sagrotan : Ein medizinischer Reiniger hat im Haushalt nichts verloren, schwächt nur das Immunsystem
- Pampers : Die Windel die dem Kind hilft im Schlaf sprechen zu lernen... WTF ?
- Diverse Produkte wie Milchschnitte oder Yoghurette, die angeblich gesund sind aber vor Zucker nur so strotzen !


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2009)

Werbung ist irgenwie das Unglaubwürdigste was es gibt -
und dennoch fasziniert es so viele Menschen -
und darum gibt es diese Werbungswissenschaft/Psychiologie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich z.B. höre: 

Mit jeder neuen Zahncreme werden Zähne noch besser ...
Da frage ich mich, bei welchen Leuten testen die das, daß es immer besser wird?
Mir wird gerade schlecht. ...

Waschmittel machen die Wäsche immer weißer - noch weißer als weiß?^^
Oder wird Buntwäsche aufgrund von Bleichmitteln nun weiß?
Und hygenisch sauber soll die Wäsche mit 15 grad sein? (bald sind wir bei 5 Grad^^)

Actimel mit Abwehrstoffen?
Man gehe einfach nur mal raus in die Natur, esse abwechslungsreich etc..
Und schon wird das körbereigene Immunsystem von selbst angekurbelt.

Oder das mit Rewe: Jeden Tag ein bischen besser.
Waren/sind die so grottenschlecht?
Und von besser merke ich nicht allzuviel.

Alkoholfrei ist auch frei von Alkohol? -> ein fataler Irrtum aufgrund der Stammwürze!

Zuckerfrei? -> wer's glaubt ....

Bionahrung so gesund? -> nachweislich enthält so Manches 0 an Gesundem!


Leider beeinflusst die Werbung viel zu viele Menschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (28. September 2009)

Ach was werbung ist GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders der Teleshop das kuck ich immer besser als jeder Action film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (28. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Haha ich habe es gefunden. Zwar nicht auf Youtube sondern direkt auf der Seite des Herstellers.
> http://www.gynofit.ch/tv-spots.html
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl- die hab ich in der Tat noch nie gesehen ^^
Der Typ ist aber auch echt der Brüller^^


----------



## vollmi (28. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Waschmittel machen die Wäsche immer weißer - noch weißer als weiß?^^
> Oder wird Buntwäsche aufgrund von Bleichmitteln nun weiß?




Eigentlich wollen sie uns damit nur sagen, dass Sie uns bisher nur Scheisse verkauft haben. Aber jetzt, jetzt verkaufen sie uns das Ultimative Waschmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil finde ich auch die Destro Energy werbung. Bringt sofort Energie. Ja wie wenn man halt n Stück Traubenzucker frisst. Jedem gesunden Menschen geht danach die Insulinproduktion auf volle Fahr voraus. Sobald der Zucker weg ist, befördert einen das Restinsulin unter den Tisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Diabetiker die das Zeug wirklich brauchen können, sind wohl einfach ein zu kleiner Kundenstamm.

mfG René


----------



## Tikume (28. September 2009)

Früher gab es bessere Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Jammer für Lillyan dass das Produkt so nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Sagrotan schießt momentan auch den Vogel ab.
> "Tötet 99,9% Bakterien und auch den Schweinegrippe Erreger!"



als ich das das erste ma geshen bzw gehört hab dacht ich mir echt so WTF?!


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat eigendlich schon jemand saitenbacher erwähnt... der brüller schlechthin


Die von Seitenbacher essen Müsli ohne Milch  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIDJQ67uVw...feature=related

Ahahaha.... "woisch Kalle das tut auch dir gut, dan hast net die Probleme mitt der Verdauung"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvmf6EtNZsw...feature=related

btw WTF sind *Düsis *xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IKQm9AeKLc

ach da muss cih immer an Kalkhofe denken ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqlCAv4YmdA&NR=1

der aller geilste Spot is aber ein im TV verbotener ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgwYQaaC-tQ...feature=related


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt, aber ich könnte jedes mal mit voller Wucht in den Fernseher treten, wenn ich diese Werbung sehe. Und ich dachte schon, da wäre ich die einzige. Dieses Grinsen, dieses neukluge Gerede und dann das Getue - hauptsache, mal betont locker rüberkommen. Argh.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

wir hatten schon mal nen thread über beschissene werbung da hat deanne was von so ner kosmetiktussi gepostet und natürlich den saitenbacher shice der klassiker schlecht hin :/


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir hatten schon mal nen thread über beschissene werbung da hat deanne was von so ner kosmetiktussi gepostet und natürlich den saitenbacher shice der klassiker schlecht hin :/



RICARDA M!! Vertreibt bei QVC immer ihre Lippenstifte, welche die Lippen voller erscheinen lassen. Ich finde sie sehr kompetent und natürlich. 
Entwirft auch tolle Produkte für Frauen in den Wechseljahren. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo man sich die dann hinschmiert und was das genau bringen soll, aber trotzdem: supi!

http://www.ricardam.com/unternehmen_ricardam.html


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

danke jetzt find ich auch den alten thread wieder


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=92361


TADAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. September 2009)

Beste Werbung ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BajRnxfJps0

Und die andern davon halt. Gefake ^10


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Früher gab es bessere Werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


davon hast du als buffed mod täglich 15 flaschen vernichtet oder?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> davon hast du als buffed mod täglich 15 flaschen vernichtet oder?


ich meine im hinterstübchen noch zu wissen das tikume trotz allem ein mann war/ist^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

wer sagt das dieses zeug nur bei frauen wirkt?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wer sagt das dieses zeug nur bei frauen wirkt?


die werbung am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2009)

Ich muss nur Lillians Textpassage mit "Die mit dem roten Stuhl" lesen, und ich bekomme schon einen Lachkrampf... 
Headshot xD


----------



## Qonix (28. September 2009)

die absolut beste Werbung die es gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/515795/Spinat_werbung


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2009)

Tut mir leid, hier kommt nur ein Schmunzeln rüber, Qonix :/ 
Aber die Werbung spricht Bände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. September 2009)

Die absolut schlimmste Werbung die es (zur Zeit) gibt:



Da stecken doch bestimmt ganze 2 Minuten Brainstorming auf´m Pott dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (28. September 2009)

ich find die "Petrella"-Werbung viel, viel schlimmer. Der Typ kann einem so auf den Sack gehen,d ass man am liebsten irgendwas gegen seinen Kopf werfen würde. Jedenfalls geht es mir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)




----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGooQ8yYC0c


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

dieses scheiß froop kind will ich echt mal schlagen das geht mir so tierisch aufn sack!

edit: benji hervorragende wahl!


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dieses scheiß froop kind will ich echt mal schlagen das geht mir so tierisch aufn sack!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

Ich finde auch sämtliche Werbungen von Kik generell sehr empfehlenswert.

Auch sehr schön:


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

deanne das ist so unglaublich.... bescheuert und dämmlich Oo


----------



## Descartes (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich streu auch täglich anti-elefanten-granulat über mein beet und ich hab keine elefantenspuren im beet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hätt ich mit Brezensalz günstiger herbekommen und ich hab sogar was zum frühstücken für nebenbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. September 2009)

Werbung jaja... da ich eine ehemals-magersüchtige Kollegin habe hab ich letztens was SEEEEHR lustiges mitgekriegt:

Kennt Ihr diese ALLI abnehmtabletten-werbung? :-) 

es gibt wohl eine sehr nervige nebenwirkung. wenn du diese tabletten in verbindung mit fettigem essen nimmst kann es passieren dass das daraus gefilterte (orange, klebrige) fett OHNE VORWARNUNG wieder aus dir rauskommt :-) wiird bei den ammis inzwischen alli-uups genannt und zwingt die konsumenten frische unterwäsche mitzuschleppen

fand das hart ;-D


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

-.- und das so kurz vor der brotzeit


----------



## vollmi (29. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> es gibt wohl eine sehr nervige nebenwirkung. wenn du diese tabletten in verbindung mit fettigem essen nimmst kann es passieren dass das daraus gefilterte (orange, klebrige) fett OHNE VORWARNUNG wieder aus dir rauskommt :-) wiird bei den ammis inzwischen alli-uups genannt und zwingt die konsumenten frische unterwäsche mitzuschleppen



Vielleicht ist das so eine Strafpille. Man wird also gestraft wenn man ungesundes fettiges Zeug in sich reinstopft wenn man abnehmen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es gibt ja auch die geilen Werbungen welche uns für die scheiss Werbung entschädigt.



mfG René


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> es gibt wohl eine sehr nervige nebenwirkung. wenn du diese tabletten in verbindung mit fettigem essen nimmst kann es passieren dass das daraus gefilterte (orange, klebrige) fett OHNE VORWARNUNG wieder aus dir rauskommt :-) wiird bei den ammis inzwischen alli-uups genannt und zwingt die konsumenten frische unterwäsche mitzuschleppen
> 
> fand das hart ;-D


Na danke und ich wollte gerade was essen...
Obwohl, gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Die Ekelgeschichten Diät. Eine guter alternative zu Diätpillen. Jemand erzählt dir so lange Ekelgeschichten bis du keinen Hunger mehr hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

ich find die neue fussballwerbung (von sky?) mit ribbery lustig. einfach zu geil wie bei der aussage "fußball muss nicht schön sein" ein close up von ribberys gesicht kommt xD


----------



## Bloodletting (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich find die neue fussballwerbung (von sky?) mit ribbery lustig. einfach zu geil wie bei der aussage "fußball muss nicht schön sein" ein close up von ribberys gesicht kommt xD



Es heißt nicht umsonst bei manchen Fouls "Ouh das war aber hässlich." XD


----------



## Harlech (29. September 2009)

Also,

ich ganz persönlich finde die Axe Werbung mit dem Schokoladenfreak zu kotzen.
Das geht mal gar nicht. Diese fette Grinsen, und die Darstellung, bäh!!!

Ein Grund für mich dieses Produkt nicht zu kaufen. 
(Ich verweigerte damals auch DEA, da ich Superingo so scheisse! fand)

Bei manchen finde ich aber auch das die Werbung eine komische "Message" transportiert.
Es wird quasi vorrausgesetzt, dass der arglose Fernsehkonsument wenn nicht schon hirntot,
so denn mindestens ein angehender Soziopath ist.

Eieiei, wenn das die Grünen Männchen von da oben auffangen, dann werden die ganz gewiss weiterfliegen.
Mit sowas würde ich auch keinen Kontakt haben wollen.
(Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles ganz schwer an den Anhalter)

Wenn die Werbung ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft sein soll, dann wäre es bei dem
Beispiel einiger Werbungen die hier gelistet sind besser gewesen, wir wären damals
nicht von unseren Bäumen geklettert.


Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## Redryujin (29. September 2009)

Manche Werbungen nerven mich auch total wie die ganzen Autowerbungen die keiner sehen will.

Die actimel Werbung an sich finde ich viel zu lange. Aber ich kaufe nicht ein was ich in der Werbung im TV sehe. Ich kaufe mehr das ein was mir gefällt.

Die schönen Werbespots die kommen immer selten leider darunter meine drei Favoriten.

Die Kinderschokoladen Werbung: Das Speeddating finde ich soooooo romantisch habe sie auch bei youtube immer wieder angesehen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= 

Die K-fee Werbung: Einfach klasse ob mit Coffein oder keinen ich mag da alle K-fee Werbespots im TV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKj3bq7dltw...feature=related

die Panetene Pro vir Haarspülung Werbung: (keine ahnung wie es richtig geschrieben wird) Ich finde da schon die Hintergrund Musik toll echt Klasse aber das beste ist die Leichenblasse Frau da. Ehrlich ich dachte am Anfang die wär aus dem Grab gestiegen oder die war von dem Produkt so schockiert das sie so bleich geworden ist.

habe noch meine Probleme mit den ganzen bb codes. Die ersten beiden kann man direkt sehen nur das dritte geht irgendwie nicht da müsst ihr den link folgen zu youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## marion9394 (29. September 2009)

fast so gut wie das hier :-)


----------



## dalai (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich find die neue fussballwerbung (von sky?) mit ribbery lustig. einfach zu geil wie bei der aussage "fußball muss nicht schön sein" ein close up von ribberys gesicht kommt xD



Das mit  Ribéry finde ich aber unfair, wenn die Medien nicht so oft über seine Narben herziehen würden, (die er übrigens vor langer Zeit bei einem schweren Autounfall bekam) würden sich andere Leute mit Narben im gesicht vielleicht auch mehr auf dei Strasse trauen und nicht immer nur mit Sonnenbrille etc. DaS leitet mich übrigens zu einer anderen Werbung weiter (ist es überhaupt ne Werbung?) , mit Ribéry und Toni:


----------



## Redryujin (29. September 2009)

Ich glaube jetzt habe ich meinen Favoriten für 2009 gefunden. Nur leider nicht auf Deutsch aber den könnten sie öfters zeigen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5RSLbdEonc...feature=related

sorry aber das mit den codes funktioniert bei mir nicht so wie es sein sollte deshalb nur link.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Das mit  Ribéry finde ich aber unfair, wenn die Medien nicht so oft über seine Narben herziehen würden, ...


naja, ist ja nicht so das ribéry (danke an der stelle für die richtige schreibweise^^) zu der werbung gezwungen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

woher hat der eigendlich die narben?


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKj3bq7dltw...feature=related


haette ich dieses Video vor 1 Jahr gesehen, wuerde ich dich als Stalker verfolge, dafuer das du mir den Schock meiner Kindheit verpasst hast.
Zum Glueck kenn ich mitlerweile die ganzen videos in und auswendig, Handyvideos sein dank-.-


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> woher hat der eigendlich die narben?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franck_Ribéry#Privates


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

oha das is heftig wusste gar nicht das der islamist is vll iser ja n schläfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (29. September 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt habe ich meinen Favoriten für 2009 gefunden. Nur leider nicht auf Deutsch aber den könnten sie öfters zeigen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5RSLbdEonc...feature=related
> 
> sorry aber das mit den codes funktioniert bei mir nicht so wie es sein sollte deshalb nur link.


Einfach [*youtube] Code der youtube url, es steht immer "...v=######" diese #### (sind Zahlen und Buchstaben, bei deinem ist es:i5RSLbdEonc) musst du einfügen [*/youtube] (das ganze ohne die sternchen)





Das sieht dann bei deinem Vid so aus:  




Du kannst übrigens auch angeben an welcher Stelle das Video anfangen soll: einfach #t=*m*s hinten an die URL, anfügen dann die * durch Anzahl Minuten und Sekunden ersetzen, sieht dann so aus: dein Video beginnt bei 23 Sekunden. [URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Di5RSLbdEonc%23t%3D0m23s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5RSLbdEonc#t=0m23s[/URL] Das funktioniert allerdings wahrscheinlich nur, wenn du es auf youtube anschaust, nicht wenn du es im Forum hast. 

Kapiert?


----------



## Redryujin (29. September 2009)

Wenn ich den link kopiert habe und nach dem v= [*youtube] und am Ende [*/youtube] eingesetzt habe kommt immer erst folgende Meldung. 
Natürlich ohne Sternchen auch bei mir.


FOLGENDE® FEHLER WURDEN GEFUNDENDu hast einen Link zu einer Webseite hinzugefügt, auf die der Administrator nicht verlinken lässt

Drum habe ich den Link erst eingeführt und dann den Beitrag gespeichert und danach geändert. Was aber auch nichts brachte auf meiner My buffed Seite gings doch auch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt habe ich meinen Favoriten für 2009 gefunden. Nur leider nicht auf Deutsch aber den könnten sie öfters zeigen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5RSLbdEonc...feature=related
> 
> sorry aber das mit den codes funktioniert bei mir nicht so wie es sein sollte deshalb nur link.



ich kapiers nicht?

was ist das Spezielle an dieser Werbung ?? 
*auf dem Schlauch steh*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

sieh dir dieses füllige haar an das hätte ich ach gerne :


----------



## Redryujin (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sieh dir dieses füllige haar an das hätte ich ach gerne :




nicht nur du sondern jeder der langes haar hat, hätte gerne solches Haar wie in dieser Werbung. Dazu noch der Hintergrundsong. Die beste Haarwerbung die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (30. September 2009)

SAITENBACHER SAITENBACHER SAITENBACHER




was für Müsli kauf ich mit Sicherheit nicht? genau: SAITENBACHER SAITENBACHER SAITENBACHER




oder die alte Milky Way Werbung mit diesen Kindern... *würg*  - ich bin ja echt kinderlieb und so langsam gehts auf eigene zu, aber DAS... wenn meine Kinder mal ne MilkyWay Werbung drehen wollen geb ich sie zur Adoption frei -.- *lach*

eh lieber Herr Schäuble, falls sie grade mitlesen, und ich weiss, dass sie mitlesen, das war ein Scherz. Sie müssen jetzt nicht das Jugendamt anrufen. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (30. September 2009)

Oh man, was ihr alle für lustige bzw. schreckliche Werbungen gepostet habt. xD

Prinzipiell finde ich Werbung nicht schlecht. Sie kann lustig und oder informativ sein. Klar, gegenteiliges wird auch angeboten. 

Für mich gehört Klarmobil und sämtliche Handyklingelton-Werbungen zu dem schlimmsten was wir momentan haben. 

Von Actimel und andere Nahrungsergänzungsmittel würde ich zwar nicht unbedingt abraten, aber selbst auch nur bedingt zu mir nehmen. Das hat für mich eher etwas mit Placebo Effekt zu tun. Wenn man der Werbung glaubt, hilft es auch.^^

Hier wurde auch auf der ersten Seite gesagt, das Pampers genauso schwachsinnig ist, aber dem kann ich nur widersprechen. Die Werbung sagt nicht, dass man mit dieser Windel sprechen lernt, sondern dass man mit ihr (aufgrund des doppelten Schutzes) besser bzw. länger schlafen kann. Und im Schlaf, das ist nun mal Fakt, verarbeiten Babys alles. Ich selbst habe schon einige Windelmarken ausprobiert, aber ich bin nur mit Pampers wirklich zu frieden. Grade nachts, wenn mein Sohn pinkelt bleibt alles in der Windel und ich muss nachts nicht wickeln, bei den billigen Marken hatten wir das schon... ^^


----------



## Phash (30. September 2009)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe schon einige Windelmarken ausprobiert, aber ich bin nur mit Pampers wirklich zu frieden.



welche Größe trägst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?





*lach* sorry, aber die Vorlage war genial


----------



## Divinavene (30. September 2009)

*lol* natürlich meinte ich für meinen Sohn. ^^

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich grade ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut habe, als ich deinen Kommi gelesen hab. xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> nicht nur du sondern jeder der langes haar hat, hätte gerne solches Haar wie in dieser Werbung. Dazu noch der Hintergrundsong. Die beste Haarwerbung die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähhhh...aha....na dann.

*zieht sich auf seinen Planten zurück, wo die Bewohner Haarwerbung gar nicht erst beachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

Wir haben hier ja schon genug über schlechte Werbung diskutiert und zugegeben es gibt sehr viel schlechte Werbung. Aber wie definiert sich ein guter Werbespot. Respektive ein Plakat. Ich denke jeder von uns ist schon mal auf eine Werbung angesprungen. Sei das jetzt im TV in der Zeitung oder auf der Strasse.
Bsp, gab es vor einiger Zeit in der Schweiz eine TV Werbung einer Lebensmittel Ladenkette (Mirgos).
In der Werbung war ein Huhn zu sehen, dass von einem Bauernhof los rennt, übers Land in die Stadt hinein zur Anlieferstelle der Ladens und legt dort ein Ei direkt in einen Eierkarton. Dann kam der Spruch: "So frisch sind unsere Eier". Die Werbung hat besonders auf Seiten wie Facebook eine grosse Fan Gemeinde gefunden. Mich hat die Werbung nicht besonders angesprochen. Ich kaufe meine Lebensmittel immer noch beim Konkurrenten. Jedoch musste auch ich zugeben die Idee für die Werbung ist eigentlich recht genial.


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2009)

Werbung ist eigentlich immer doof... meiste stimmt nicht und so weiter... Hab mal gehört wenn man mit weniger Pulver die Wäsche wascht braucht man kein Calcon oda was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die finde ich am schlimmsten:[post="0"]Migro Wärbig[/post]


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Werbung ist eigentlich immer doof... meiste stimmt nicht und so weiter... Hab mal gehört wenn man mit weniger Pulver die Wäsche wascht braucht man kein Calcon oda was auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinst du jetzt die von mir oben beschriebene mit dem Huhn?
Die finde ich von der Idee her genial. Auf jeden fall besser als: "bei uns gibt es jetzt alles zum Halben preis, lebensmittel ausgeschlossen"


----------



## dalai (30. September 2009)

Die werbung ist gar nicht schlecht, aber villeicht kam die Werbung etwas im falschen Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Wir haben hier ja schon genug über schlechte Werbung diskutiert und zugegeben es gibt sehr viel schlechte Werbung. Aber wie definiert sich ein guter Werbespot. Respektive ein Plakat. Ich denke jeder von uns ist schon mal auf eine Werbung angesprungen. Sei das jetzt im TV in der Zeitung oder auf der Strasse.
> Bsp, gab es vor einiger Zeit in der Schweiz eine TV Werbung einer Lebensmittel Ladenkette (Mirgos).
> In der Werbung war ein Huhn zu sehen, dass von einem Bauernhof los rennt, übers Land in die Stadt hinein zur Anlieferstelle der Ladens und legt dort ein Ei direkt in einen Eierkarton. Dann kam der Spruch: "So frisch sind unsere Eier". Die Werbung hat besonders auf Seiten wie Facebook eine grosse Fan Gemeinde gefunden. Mich hat die Werbung nicht besonders angesprochen. Ich kaufe meine Lebensmittel immer noch beim Konkurrenten. Jedoch musste auch ich zugeben die Idee für die Werbung ist eigentlich recht genial.


Ich denke, genau sowas unterscheidet guter von schlechter Werbung. Die Idee mit dem Huhn bleibt sicher 100 Mal eher hängen als jede 08/15 Shampoo-Werbung mit Standard-Message: "kräftigt und repariert... seidiger Glanz... ideal bei gefärbtem Haar... blablubb... Du hast die Haare schön, Du hast die Haare schön..."
Ja Werbung darf auch schonmal lustig sein oder knapp am Produkt vorbei gehen, nur scheint man das hier in Deutschland noch nicht zu wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. September 2009)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Hier wurde auch auf der ersten Seite gesagt, das Pampers genauso schwachsinnig ist, aber dem kann ich nur widersprechen. Die Werbung sagt nicht, dass man mit dieser Windel sprechen lernt, sondern dass man mit ihr (aufgrund des doppelten Schutzes) besser bzw. länger schlafen kann. Und im Schlaf, das ist nun mal Fakt, verarbeiten Babys alles. Ich selbst habe schon einige Windelmarken ausprobiert, aber ich bin nur mit Pampers wirklich zu frieden. Grade nachts, wenn mein Sohn pinkelt bleibt alles in der Windel und ich muss nachts nicht wickeln, bei den billigen Marken hatten wir das schon... ^^


stimmt, das ist wirklich die beste windelmarke die es gibt. in der werbung wird nicht übertrieben, das ist wahrhaftig so, nur trocken bekommt man kinder mit pampers schwer. da rate ich wieder zur billigen, damit sie merken, das sie nass sind..


----------



## Valinar (1. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oha das is heftig wusste gar nicht das der islamist is vll iser ja n schläfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moslem ist nicht gleich Islamist.

Die K-fee Werbung finde ich echt Klasse.
Aber besonder Soft K-fee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Froop Kind finde ich auch total Nervig.
Aber zumglück gibts auch manchmal richtig lustige Werbung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2009)

Geilste Werbung die es jemals gegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz gewöhnliche Werbung
Neue verbesserte Werbung^^
Brownie-Werbung ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Geilste Werbung die es jemals gegeben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GOIL! NEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!

wie kommen sie in meine wohnung?
das fenster stand offen
ich wohne im 5ten stock
auch das schafft zilit beng!


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GOIL! NEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!
> 
> wie kommen sie in meine wohnung?
> das fenster stand offen
> ...




Joa xD


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den Brownies macht mir irgendwie Angst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das mit den Brownies macht mir irgendwie Angst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Coldmirror ist einfach Kult!


----------



## dacarl (3. Oktober 2009)

100 Punkte für die Brownies Werbung :-) sehr geil


----------

